

NEW REPORT ON ANDroid - FEWER THAN 1% OF PHONES ARE POTENTIALLY AT RISK - stevep2007
http://www.fastcompany.com/3044608/new-report-on-android-security-finds-fewer-than-1-of-phones-are-potentially-at-risk

======
stevep2007
USING ANONYMIZED DATA FROM 1 BILLION PHONES, GOOGLE HAS SET THE BAR FOR
ANDROID SECURITY. WILL APPLE FOLLOW SUIT?

Google just released its 2014 Android Security Year in Review, an intensely
data-driven report intended to bring transparency to the vulnerability of
phones running on Android. Its findings: fewer than 0.15% of devices that only
install from Google Play had a Potentially Harmful App (PHA)—apps that pose a
threat to users or their data— installed. Overall, fewer than 1% of Android
devices had a PHA installed in 2014. Apple, Microsoft, and Blackberry haven’t
released similar figures."

~~~
outsidetheparty
Same story in the opposing camp's echo chamber, opposite headlines: "OVER 10
MILLION ANDROID USERS INFECTED WITH MALWARE" "SIGNIFICANT ODDS OF MALWARE,
EVEN WITHIN 'SAFE' GOOGLE PLAY"

The whole platform wars thing gets really tiresome

